# I can has Nokia N79



## gxsaurav (Dec 29, 2008)

Today I bought Nokia N79 for 19k. I just opened the package & still trying to read the manual, which isn't that tough. Now, first of all I hereby declare myself a "Nokia Noob".

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/3152271487_17c3c69431.jpg

I m downloading Nokia N Series PC Suite & Nokia Software Updater. 

1) How do I manage contacts for Nokia N79, is there something awesome like MyPhoneExplorer for SE.?

2) How do I check which firmware I have? I tried checking from the Nokia Software updater site & entered my device code to which it said I have the latest version 10.46 already installed. But I found that 11..49 is out, so why isn't it showing? i tried updating the software after connecting via WiFi still it showed I have the latest version???

Let me copy all my previous SMS & Contacts first, then,...I need some serious help, Symbain is all new for me.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 29, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> Today I bought Nokia N79 for 19k. I just opened the package & still trying to read the manual, which isn't that tough. Now, first of all I hereby declare myself a "Nokia Noob".
> 
> I m downloading Nokia N Series PC Suite & Nokia Software Updater.
> 
> ...


1. Nokia PC Suite is all that you'll ever need.

2. *#0000#. You have the latest firmware for your product ID. You'll have to wait till v11 is available fr your product ID, only then can you upgrade to it. Usually the new firmwares for Nokia phones first are made available for the European product ID before the Asia Pacific.


----------



## Coool (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats gxsaurav


----------



## vilas_patil (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 29, 2008)

1) I was able to transfer all the contacts from My K750i to N79, but not the SMS. Is there a way I can import all the SMS from K750i to N79?

2) When I use the MTP to transfer music via Windows Media Player, the album art is not synced, but it is when synced via Nokia Music Manager. Any workarround?

Still looking at it...lots to configure


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 29, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> 2) When I use the MTP to transfer music via Windows Media Player, the album art is not synced, but it is when synced via Nokia Music Manager. Any workarround?



Connect phone in Data transfer mode and simply copy your audio files. Album art will be reatined.

BTW what do you mean from the thread title?


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^
itz teh lolcat speak!!  learn it 

*icanhascheezburger.com

_


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 29, 2008)

After trying Nokia PC Suite, Nokia N Series PC Suite & Nokia OVI suite, I m sticking to Nokia PC Suite

1) To transfer Music I use WMP11 & Media Transfer mode. WMP11 Automatically converts the songs to WMA format which my phone understands. However, I think I will have to skip Album arts. If i put album art in the same folder as the WMA file, then in galary view it is visible along with all the other pics I take or have saved. I don't want this so far I haven't been able to see it.

2) For video conversion, I am using TMPGEnc  4 Xpress & converting the videos to MP4 format & copying to Phone's My Videos Folder, via Windows Explorer. This works fine.

Ok, so now my Contacts & Media Files are transfered which I will configure in the upcoming days. Tell me some essential applications. Right now I just have Opera Mini & GMail App installed. I need a good chat client too.


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 30, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> I need a good chat client too.



There is a chat client named Slick for Symbian. Many TD forum users said it is the best they have ever used. Try it @ *www.lonelycatgames.com/?app=slick


----------



## Pathik (Dec 30, 2008)

Try Slick or IM+. Congrats BTW.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 30, 2008)

Congo


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats....


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 30, 2008)

I feel like a kid with a new toy 

1) My Media transfer woes are finished. I found best methods to transfer audio & videos to my phone. For Audio I can either use the data cable & MTP to transfer songs via WMP or convert songs to AAC & copy via bluetooth which is what I will be doing mostly as I don't want to use the data cable all the time. Bluetooth 2.0 is quite fast. All songs are copied with proper folder hierarchy in "\SD card\Music" folder

2) For converting Videos I can convert them to MP4 format using 512 kbps bitrate for Video & 128 kbps for Audio using TMPGEnc 4 Xpress. They play fine.

3) Since I was using the file manager in K750i to watch pics, it took me some time to understand the concept of Albums in Symbian. Previously I had a folder in my K750i made with the person's name in which I used to keep that person's pics, now I make an Album & I can keep the video & pics of that person in it. Not bad

4) So far I have installed Opera mini, GMail App & fring in my phone. I configured & even using Vodafone LIVE EDGE I am able to check my yahoo & gmail in the " Messaging " application itself. For chatting I m using Fring which will do the job until I do some more R&D in other chat apps. Good thing is that it can even show my orkut scrapbook & facebook profile in Fring itself.

5) I m getting F-Secure antivirus for my mobile phone, should I install it via Nokia downloads? I m not someone whose gonna download & install many 3rd party applications cos everything is in the OS itself. What I needed to install is already installed, Opera Mini, Fring & GMail Apps (for using over paid EDGE, with WiFi at places I use native browser & messaging box to check for mail.

6) I m still getting used to Nokia PC Suite. Why can't Nokia Provide Contact & SMS management in the the "N Series PC Suite".

7) I need something to download & play DivX files (example downloaded T.V. shows) in the phone itself. I downloaded & installed the Official DivX player & going to check it now. Is there something better & good. Can real player play DivX files?

8) I need a download Manager & a torrent client for my phone. Is there any which can integrate itself with the default webkit browser?

9) How do I make themes? I m using "Pure Black, free Nokia theme by PiZero". It's good but there are some text color anomalies so I want to edit this skin myself for better UI.

10) Where should I keep the videos? The "My Videos" folder or just the "videos" folder..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2008)

offtopic: why no winmo phone ?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 30, 2008)

Err.. The phone does not need an antivirus. Please dont install one and crapify the phone 

For DivX, try Coreplayer or Smartmovie. For torrents, there's symtorrent.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 30, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> 5) I m getting F-Secure antivirus for my mobile phone, should I install it via Nokia downloads? I m not someone whose gonna download & install many 3rd party applications cos everything is in the OS itself. What I needed to install is already installed, Opera Mini, Fring & GMail Apps (for using over paid EDGE, with WiFi at places I use native browser & messaging box to check for mail.
> 
> 6) I m still getting used to Nokia PC Suite. Why can't Nokia Provide Contact & SMS management in the the "N Series PC Suite".
> 
> ...





5) Stay away from antivirus packages for symbian. s60 v3 is a secure OS and needs no antivirus at all. If you are so paranoid, then scan using pc AV's they too detect some odd s60 v3 viruses.

6) You can backup and restore your contacts & messages using the Backup utility of Nokia PC Suite.

7) Use smartmovie from lonenlycatgames.com . It's better than DIVX. I would recommend you to inhstall Core player which will let you play almost any type of media file on your Symbian smartphone. 

8) Use Symtorrent - The first and the only available BitTorrent client for SYmbian devices. Read about SymTorrent in my blog : *gauravlive.com/2008/12/26/symtorrent–bittorrent-client-for-symbian-mobiles/

9) Use Carbide.UI Theme Studio. Get it at : www.forum.nokia.com

10) I haven't seen any "My Videos" folder in my symbian phone till now. But it doesn't matter where you put them as Symbian is a great OS & can do every possible thing which you will need it to. You surely won't miss K750i anymore


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 30, 2008)

> offtopic: why no winmo phone ?


Dude, I am a MVP that does not mean I have brand loyalty towards anything Microsoft. Both Windows Mobile & Symbian are new for me, but the OS doesn't matter for me, the machine does. OS is transparent for me. The only Windows Mobile Phone I like is HTC Touch diamond but that is for 25k, way out of my budget & with only 3.2 MP Camera, so I opted for N79 instead.



> 5) Stay away from antivirus packages for symbian. s60 v3 is a secure OS and needs no antivirus at all. If you are so paranoid, then scan using pc AV's they too detect some odd s60 v3 viruses.


I M not paranoid, I don't even use a AV on my PC. i just wanted to know how do virus infiltrate Symbian OS usually,I guess using some application which is un-trusted. I have decided to make a "My Nokia" Account & download application Nokia Download Center only.



> Use smartmovie from lonenlycatgames.com . It's better than DIVX. I would recommend you to inhstall Core player which will let you play almost any type of media file on your Symbian smartphone.


Core Player is paidware. I copied the 350 MB Episode of House to my phone & played it using the Official DivX player, it was playing but it was choppy, the frame rate was less then 25fps (original file's framerate). So I converted it using my recommended setting & it played fine, quality was awesome. I find this method better, it took me 12mins to convert the video & 2 mins to transfer, no need to install any other player I suppose when bundled Real Player is enough.

When downloading, I can download the 110 MB version of T.V shows which plays fine in the phone without any conversion in DivX Mobile player.

Also, how can I use my phone as a torch light?

The following are the applications I have installed in my phone so far

1) Fring

2) Adobe Reader LE 2.5

3) Opera Mini

4) DivX Player

5) SymTorrent.

I guess, these should be all the application I will need. Is there some good Download Manager for Symbian OS which can integrate to the default Webkit Browser & take over downloads? I need the resume function.

Is there any way I can find Quickoffice Premiere & Coreplayer?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 30, 2008)

> What folders can I delete?





Exactly what is puzzling you man? Which folder you want to delete?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 30, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Exactly what is puzzling you man? Which folder you want to delete?



Sorry, the previous image wasn't uploaded properly. This is the default folder hierarchy of my Memory Card

*i42.tinypic.com/10mof28.jpg

What files & folder should I keep & what should I remove? Like I said, if I can have a download manager or I can change the default download location for all downloads via the browser, then let me know.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 30, 2008)

Why do you want to delete folders? Let em be man!


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 30, 2008)

^^^ I just asked.

I m making a folder by the name "Downloads" in my memory card, all downloads will go there.

I tried installing SmartGet with python 1.4.x for Symbian but Smartget was not starting, any other Download Manager available for Symbian OS?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 30, 2008)

Never used a download manager.. Why arnt you using python 1.9.0? Btw, head here for some cool stuff: *www.symbian-freak.com/downloads/freeware/cat_s60_3rd/00_index_3rd_ed.htm


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought 1.4.x is the latest version, thanks for version 1.9

Well, Smartget is still not starting. I installed another application, Wordmobi which is also python based for managing Wordpress blogs.

Now going to try Slick

Do I need something like CCleaner for Symbian OS cos it is also an OS?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmm.. Install python 1.4.5 in phone memory and not on memory card. Then try installing Smartget on memory card. If it still doesn't work, install Smatget also in phone memory. It will work.

You dont need CCleaner, as Symbian manages application install/uninstall pretty well, as opposed to windows


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2008)

This method is also not working.

Some other needs, how do I use my phone as a torch light?

After looking a lot, I found only 2 IM clients for my Phone. Fring & Slick. Fring is good but doesn't show teh status & who is from which network (yahoo or gtalk) while slick is good but which key is the enter key to send text in my keypa?

I tried IM+ & Agile Messenger, how much do they cost?

I downloaded Carbide.UI. Trying to make a them now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> Dude, I am a MVP that does not mean I have brand loyalty towards anything Microsoft. Both Windows Mobile & Symbian are new for me, but the OS doesn't matter for me, the machine does. OS is transparent for me. The only Windows Mobile Phone I like is HTC Touch diamond but that is for 25k, way out of my budget & with only 3.2 MP Camera, so I opted for N79 instead.


Dude, thats not what I meant. BOTH WinMo and WinDesktop have several similar functions. Learning curve would be much smaller. I heard WinMo even has a registry editor. And you can develop WinMo apps using windows software.

But yeah, there are few winmo phones in your budget. However, lower down, at around 15K, there is Motorolla ZN5. Simply BEAUTIFUL winmo phone.

Anyway, thats waaay offtopic. Enjoy using N79. Is it N79 or is it N85 that is here to replace N95 ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2008)

For me looks matter, I could have opted for 5800 Xpress Music, but an all touch screen phone isn't for me so I decided to go with N79. Besides, I need a phone which I can use for the next 3 years easily, my K750i has been with me for 2.5 years.

Windows Mobile 7 is coming with radical changes so buying a Windows Mobile phone right now isn't a good choice cos I won't be able to upgrade the OS (legally)


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 31, 2008)

> What files & folder should I keep & what should I remove?


Don't delete any folders.



> I tried installing SmartGet with python 1.4.x for Symbian but Smartget was not starting, any other Download Manager available for Symbian OS?



Install python in *phone memory*, not on memory card. Then proceed with Installing SmartGet & it should work. 



> Do I need something like CCleaner for Symbian OS cos it is also an OS?


No need and you won't even get any soft too 

If you want to know how to keep your Symbian running smoothly, read my post : *gauravlive.com/2008/09/15/symbian-tips-tricks/



> slick is good but which key is the enter key to send text in my keypa?


I too recommend you to stay with slick. The send key is the middle one for your device. You can check the options of Slick if it doesn't work.

Know more about Slick : *gauravlive.com/2008/09/10/slick_review/

The newer version 0.45 has improved a lot than the version I tested in the above link. I highly recommend slick.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2008)

Have you tried SymTorrent bittorrent client yet ?


----------



## girish.g (Dec 31, 2008)

i use symtorrent a lot.really great app.
added you to my ngage friend list G5


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Have you tried SymTorrent bittorrent client yet ?



I tried & liked it a lot. I downloaded a song via symtorrent & WiFi in my mobile itself yesterday. All I did was to search on mininova for the appropriate torrent & downloaded the file, after that Symtorrent did the rest & using file manager I copied it to the music folder


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2008)

Can you use SymTorrent on 112 kbps CDMA internet which Airtel (or was it reliance ?) has for Rs. 120 per month ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't know, I was using WiFi.

Some more things

1) When I install some applications using the Nokia Application Installer, I get a "certificate expired" error. I tried to set the date back to 2006 & it still gave some error & the theme refused to install. Any way to fix this.

2) Fring is not working with Vodafone EDGE service but works fine with WiFi. When I tell fring to use "Vodafone Live" or "Vodefone Mobile Connect", it does nothing & then gives me an error "Could not establish connection to the fring network. Would you like to start automatic search". if I click on Yes, it starts to test connections such as Vodafone Live & Vodafone MMS etc etc.

There is a setting in Fring & Slick "System Application" what is it?

Same problem with slick, not working via Vodafone Live. It gives an error or Time Out. Now, i know Vodafone EDGE is working fine cos I m able to browser using Opera mini.

4) I installed the python runtime 1.9 in phone memory but Smartget gave the same error as it was with Runtime 1.4.x. When I click to start smartget the app starting circle comes next to it, the screen flickers & smartget closes automatically. I don't see anything.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 31, 2008)

@gx - 

1) Try changing the year to 2007.

2) No Idea.  It has been a long time since I used Fring.

3) Try reinstalling both python & SmartGet.



> added you to my ngage friend list G5


@girish - How can I not able to see you in my friend list? 
If possible, post your Ngage ID here, I will try adding you.


----------



## girish.g (Dec 31, 2008)

@G5 my username:goku11
@gxsaurav:
Go to app manager and in settings set software installtion to all and online certificate check to off


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2008)

girish.g said:


> Go to app manager and in settings set software installtion to all and online certificate check to off



It still gives the "Expired Certificate" error, after following your trick.


----------



## girish.g (Dec 31, 2008)

change the date back to 2007, then try


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2008)

The problem persists. I found a tutorial on this page, should I follow it?


----------



## rajhot (Dec 31, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> The problem persists. I found a tutorial on this page, should I follow it?


I think that method won't work for 3.2 phones


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2008)

bu hu hu hu hu, then it sux. I wanted to install a Tango Icon theme on my Nokia N79, but I can't, Bu hu hu hu

How do I lock my phone with a password? When my friend locks his Nokia 5700 express Music phone, you need to enter a password to unlock the keypad, same goes with my friend's Nokia E51. How do I do that in my phone?


----------



## girish.g (Jan 1, 2009)

press the power button on top and then select lock phone. change the year to 2006 and then try


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 1, 2009)

When I do that, it asks to enter a passcode. I haven't entered anypass code yet, so it doesn't accept anything. Where do I enter the passcode first?

Also, how can I record a phone call I m talking on. This simple thing isn't there in Symbian 

I changed the year to 2006, 2007 & even 2005. nothing worked, it started giving me error "Certificate may still not be valid"


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 2, 2009)

try 12345


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 2, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> When I do that, it asks to enter a passcode. I haven't entered anypass code yet, so it doesn't accept anything. Where do I enter the passcode first?
> 
> Also, how can I record a phone call I m talking on. This simple thing isn't there in Symbian
> 
> I changed the year to 2006, 2007 & even 2005. nothing worked, it started giving me error "Certificate may still not be valid"




1) For Passcode use -> 12345

2) There is a recorder in symbian, you can use it to record calls.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, I tried 12345 & it worked, then changed the code to something else. it is working as expected

The inbuilt call recorder records for only 1 minute that too with a beep


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 2, 2009)

There are many paid softwares, which are better than the inbuilt recorder.
I found *Total Recall* to be the best & working without beeps.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 2, 2009)

The latest ver of total recall has some issues with latest fp2 devices like n85 , n79 . it only records in amr instead of wav and gives beep after every few seconds.. I will wait for a update of total recall.. and most others like live pvr etc gives me beep on my n85


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 2, 2009)

Then I suggest Ultimate Voice Recorder.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, I found SelfSign & OPDA sign certificate & key due to which I am able to sign & install many applications i wasn't able to before in my phone itself. This is the list of all the applications that I have Installed in my phone & all r working fine.

1) GMail App cos Vodafone Live doesn't support POP3

2) Opera Mini

3) Official DivX player

4) Symtorrent

5) best call recorder (not tested yet)

6) Fring

7) Wordmobi

8) IM+

9) Best Safe

10) Best Torch

11) Handy Taskman

12) Powerboot

 i got a Mail Client, Web browser, chat client, SIS Signer, Task Manager, Call recorder, Torrent Client, PIM Application, Torch, Wordpress Management application. Now looking for an expence management software, I m really liking the trial of Best Expense from Smartphoneware. What else you guys think is beneficial?


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2009)

The error you are getting is because you are trying to install a version meant for some other phones. Try and look for the correct version for your phone. Also, i use JbakTaskman. Its a nice free software.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, Handy Taskman is working fine here so I don't intend to change it. Best Call recorder is working fine too, but it gives beep when recording. Is there some software which can record without beep?

I was still have some problems with signing etc, so I signed up myself on Symbiansigned.com, made my own publisher ID, & submitted my phone's IMEI. Now I have my own valid certificate due to which all the applications install fine, but only in my phone.

After a fresh reboot, I get 68 MB RAM free, Handy Taskman shows total of 120 MB RAM

1) Before I re-charge the phone, I m draining it's battery completely. is it ok?

2) How are those Silicon Screen covers? I m getting one for Rs 200, r they good enough to invest.

3) Recommend me some good headphone, I know of EP-630 but I will then miss the Mic. Are bluetooth headphones good, I hope they don't eat lots of battery.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 3, 2009)

You should really give a try to Jbak Taskman. Its MUCH MUCH better.. And its free.

1. Yes.
2. You should definitely get one..
3. The motorola one is good. The one you get with Moto Rokr. But wait for other people's suggestions.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 3, 2009)

If ur looking for stereo bluetooth headset then get samsung sbh-500. Excellent sound quality and playback time. I am using it currently and very much satisfied with it. Motorola s9 just scores in looks and its light weight appearance.

*www.mobiletechreview.com/tips/Samsung-SBH500.htm


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2009)

I m buying the silicon screen cover today. 

I have 3 options when it comes to buying a earphone. Since I want in-ear type earphones.

1) Buy a Creative EP-630 & plug that in the existing Handsfree. This is the best option as I will get good earphone & a Mic but the problem is the cord will get very long. This I will check though.

2) A Bluetooth handsfree such as Nokia Bluetooth Headset BH-103.
This will do fine for me, but I am worried about battery. This has a mic inbuilt

3) A real stereo headphone such as Nokia Stereo Headset WH-700.
This is a normal wired handsfree with 3.5 mm jack.

Anyone saw the icons of Nokia 5800 Xpress Music. I just love them, simple for a mobile screen.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 3, 2009)

Get an HPM-70, pluck out the speakers and connect them to your adaptor.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2009)

That is exactly what I have done right now, using my SE's HPM-75 earphone with N79


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 3, 2009)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 1) Before I re-charge the phone, I m draining it's battery completely. is it ok?


NO! Not if the battery is a Lithium one. 
Complete charge/discharge should be done when the phone is bought; and can be done around once every month, which helps to caliberate the battery. 
Charge whenever you can during regular usage. Ideally a Lithium battery should not fall below 33% of charge.

---------------------------
I'd recommend wired over wireless.. Unless you drive your way to work/are the 007 type.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2009)

The battery in my Nokia N79 is Standard battery, Li-Ion 1200 mAh (BL-6F), according to GSMArena.

Since the day I bought the phone, I charged it once only & it is showing 3 lines right now. Since I haven't discharged it yet, I m going to completely discharge it once, & then I will charge it when possible & won't let the battery go below 2 lines. 

Is there some application which can show my phone's battery life in percentage, sorry too much used to SE's way of doing things . Switching to Nokia is like switching  to Linux for me.


----------



## Coool (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ jb taskman can show the battery in percentage...


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 3, 2009)

No such app for Nokia, which will display battery life in percentage.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2009)

Will try JBtaskmanager from home.

By the way, the new Nokia firmware is not available for my phone yet. What does this means? Won't it be released for Nokia N79 Indian phone


----------



## krazzy (Jan 3, 2009)

Saurav can you tell me which games did your N79 come with?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2009)

1) System Rush Evolution

2) Space Impact Kappa base

3) Creatures of the deep

4) Mile high pinball

5) Bounce

6) Reset Generation.

7) World series of Poker

8 ) Fifa08

9) Tetris

10) SIMS 2 pets

11) Asphalt something.

12) midnight pool

13) Brain challenge 

14) Snakes Subsonic

15) Block Breaker

I backed up everything & have only tetris, pool & bounce installed.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 3, 2009)

kthnxbai.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2009)

Eureka, i got MobiSystem Office suite 4.6 installed. It won't edit Office 2007 files but then again, i don't need to edit office files usually, this application will be there "just in case"


----------



## Coool (Jan 4, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> No such app for Nokia, which will display battery life in percentage.



open JBtaskman goto menu=>tools=>system info there you'll find...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 6, 2009)

Tell me some good browsers for Nokia N79. I don't like the inbuilt webkit browser much cos it isn't that fast & the response time of UI is slow.

I installed Opera Mobile 8.65 today & so far it is good. I use Opera Mini when I have to check simple things like My Orkut Scrapbook or Facebook Profile. If it is something more when I need dynamic content then I use Opera Mobile. On Vodafone Live I use Opera Mini while on WiFi I m using Opera Mobile instead of Webkit.

Just downloaded Skyfire, how is it? Will Opera Mobile 9.5 release for Symbian.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 7, 2009)

^Opera Mobile 9 was to be released on s60 v3, but it's getting delayed due to some unknown reasons. It will gonna be one hell of a browser. We can't do anything except play the waiting game.

Opera Mobile 9 is already out for Windows Mobile but not for Symbian


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> ^Opera Mobile 9 was to be released on s60 v3, but it's getting delayed due to some unknown reasons. It will gonna be one hell of a browser. We can't do anything except play the waiting game.
> 
> Opera Mobile 9 is already out for Windows Mobile but not for Symbian



Bu hu hu hu, I know I should have purchased HTC Touch Diamond, but then Windows Mobile 7 is coming this quarter & HTC won't allow to upgrade the OS.

I uninstalled Opera Mobile 8.65. It is more then 2 years old, crashes sometimes. I now use Opera Mini all the time & Webkit when I need to use some full site on WiFi.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 7, 2009)

^ One can resort to the XDA-Devs to upgrade WM phones. Not the most legal way; but MS wont snatch the phone from you to check it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 8, 2009)

That would void the warranty. This is the reason instead of ROM Moding my N79 to install unsigned drivers, I got my own certificate from symbiansigned.

I unsinstalled Fring today, find no use of it when I got IM+. Slick is good, just that the enter key doesn't work. Instead of sending the message, it creats a new line.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 8, 2009)

[offtopic]
You can restore it anytime. OR you can wait till the warranty gets over..

[offtopic]
- One can restore it to the original state.
OR
- One can wait till the warranty gets over.


----------



## mediator (Jan 8, 2009)

Gx's phone is like a swiss army knife now. 
Neways you might want to add "call filter" to your consented applications list.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 8, 2009)

mediator said:


> Gx's phone is like a swiss army knife now.
> Neways you might want to add "call filter" to your consented applications list.



Just what I wanted, thanks. This is good to keep ex-GFs away


----------



## mediator (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmmmm......seems high society guys have different meaning for "pesky calls"


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 8, 2009)

Btw, i m not closing my apps. Since i get 64 mb RAM free always on a boot so even after opening many apps, memory doesn't go below 50 or 40 MB. They run in the background


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 9, 2009)

I reinstalled Fring today. I didn't realize why Fring was made at the first place. Fring is not a chatting client, IM+ or Slick r. Fring is made so that we can make Voice Chat calls over WiFi/3G to out friends using Skype or Google Talk.

I just tried Fring. I called my friend sitting on a computer using Skype over a regular PC Headphone & Mic. I connected to Skype using Fring through WiFi installed at my home. My Phone was acting as speaker & Mic, while Fring was acting as the Skype Client & Internet was via WiFi. It was just like any other regular phone call.

So IM+ for Chat & Fring for Voice chat


----------



## mediator (Jan 10, 2009)

I wondered y u uninstalled it. Neways fring is a chatting client toooo and it displays which account the username belongs to. Cool hun? Now u can make hours long free "pesky calls" 

Keeping a close eye on this thread, I installed "symtorrent". Works great. Who needs a PC wasting so much electricity all day now for just a download. So lemme share some more of my N82 apps not mentioned in this thread...

1. Yahoo go!
2. MG maps (Google maps app.)
3. gmail
4. stopwatch plus
5. Webcam 3 (not tested yet)
6. SIC! FTP
7. Internet Radio (Awesome. I can actually find classical guitars and pieces)

So keep the list of apps coming.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2009)

mediator said:


> I wondered y u uninstalled it. Neways fring is a chatting client toooo and it displays which account the username belongs to. Cool hun? Now u can make hours long free "pesky calls"



Yeah, but I like the chatting feature of Slick or IM+ more then Fring. Fring is just for voice chat.



> 1. Yahoo go!



Bu hu hu hu, it doesn't work with my Nokia N79. If you have the installer, can you plz upload it here.


----------



## mediator (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't have the installer. I guess I installed it from yahoo site itself surfing from the cell just like u install the "applications" from the "My Nokia Nseries" webpage.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2009)

ok, then bu hu hu, bu hu hu hu

Its a java app, should be in the memory card which can be accessed via Explorer in Mass Storage mode.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Congrats on new phone.

1. For data transfer and other purposes Nokia PC Suite is good enough.

2. for music files, I recommend using MP4/M4A format with 48kbps joint sterio.
for conversion; you can just drop the files on nokia pc suite and it converts, u can change the default settings.
alternatively u can use dbpoweramp which is faster, and that way u can copy the files directly to the desired folder on memory card.

3. for Video: again u can choose nokia pc suite..
but I use Smart Movie application in phone , so use its converter for converting files to XviD.

4. applications I use .. GMail, Mobyko, Airtel - mchek for payment of postpaid,  Smartmovie, MS.Dict (a must have), Micropool, Snakes, PVR Tickets, Geeta, SMS2.0,IM=, FExplorer, Autolock and ofcourse my fav.. OggPlay 

install AutoLock v1.1 (.sisx) from here *s60addons.com/autolock/ FREEWARE
Install FExplorer to get around the phone quiet fast, and if shows details of the phone, and you can actually reboot ur phone with 1click. www.gosymbian.com

5. 





gxsaurav said:


> By the way, the new Nokia firmware is not available for my phone yet. What does this means? Won't it be released for Nokia N79 Indian phone


 I used wonder this a lot when I got my first Symbian, but over the time I realize that it is bcoz the Firmware version varies with language and Country. so don't bother about it much just update it when Nokia Software Updater has a new version for you. Incase ur current Firmware gives you trouble perform a hard reset that will work out fine (* + Green + 3 + Power). 
Dont try the other firmware posted on forums.. thats not much of a use, people do that if they get mobile from grey market and want to change the language .. like Arabic to English, or Chinese.

6. for showing battery details, firmware etc etc.. u can use FExlorer, thats why every1 says its a must have on Phone Memory in a Symbian phone
screenshots *www.gosymbian.com/FE_screenshots.html.. 

7. its gr8 to see u doing torrents and skype calls with it. Bro whats left in there. doesn phone send sms too :lol lol 

.
enjoy


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2009)

Nokia calls N Series mobile phones a Multimedia Computer, well, I m using it like a multimedia Computer only


----------



## skippednote (Jan 11, 2009)

lolz


----------



## karamvirk (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi guys any idea about n79 accelerometer plugin? I tried from many locations but they all give certificate errors. Even tried to get these plugins signed but didnt worked.

I have already got nokmote beta 3 installed on my phone but its not starting up bcz plugin not installed ! ! This is so irritating, plz help. . .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2009)

How is Mobyko? Does that backeup your SMS too?

To secure my mobile phone I am using WaveSecure account. Using WaveSecure in case my phone is stolen I can still login to the WaveSecure website from a PC & either lock or remove all my information & data from my phone Memory & Memory card. 

The most important data for me is my contact List.

SMS can go, I don't care.

Videos, pics, music is in my PC too so they can also be removed without any problem.

Notes & Calender are always synced with Outlook 2007.

I made an account at Noka Ovi & backed up all my contacts there. In case I buy a new phone, or my current phone is stolen I can still get all the information from there again.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 12, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Nokia calls N Series mobile phones a Multimedia Computer, well, I m using it like a multimedia Computer only


 ... kya baat hai  way to go man...!



gxsaurav said:


> How is Mobyko? Does that backeup your SMS too?


 OH ITS AWESOME .. but never tried it for sms, does it has new option now havent taken a backup in a month.
2ndly, hardly any phone allows you to transfer the sms to new phones, i have never able to do it,  
e.g. like today i need to transfer the sms from motorola to nokia, but there was no way i could do that. do you know any way!



> To secure my mobile phone I am using WaveSecure account. Using WaveSecure in case my phone is stolen I can still login to the WaveSecure website from a PC & either lock or remove all my information & data from my phone Memory & Memory card.
> 
> The most important data for me is my contact List.
> 
> ...


Do you pay anything for WaveSecure?
Nokia Ovi .. havent tried this either, man there is always something new damm... 

for contacts backup. what I do is -
1. Primary is Transfer to memory card (Contacts > options> Copy to - memory card) after that, I use nokia pc suite and transfer the E:\Others\Contacts folder to PC.
2. secondary is - Mobyko..
I don't think I need anything more than that. what ya think.

Have you tried FExplorer yet?

/


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2009)

> like today i need to transfer the sms from motorola to nokia, but there was no way i could do that. do you know any way!



If it is Nokia to Nokia then you can use the Migration Wizard in the phone itself or PC Suite

If it is Sony to Sony, you can use MyPhoneExplorer.

I found Oxycube, a Symbian Phone management application like PC Suite. Its really good but costs $100 



> Do you pay anything for WaveSecure?



Its free. It came pre-installed in my Nokia N79. It can backup your data to a WaveSecure server over GPRS (no WiFi) & there are many other features like AutoLock on Symchange etc. It is now owned by Nokia.



> Nokia Ovi .. havent tried this either, man there is always something new damm...



Nokia Ovi Suite is preferred for Nokia N79 more then PC Suite but OVI suite right now doesn't come with Contact & SMS management like PC Suite. I cannot send a SMS from my PC using Ovi Suite like I can with PC Suite so I m not using Ovi Suite right now. Ovi suite can be used for syncing music but for that I use WMP11 & to transfer videos I use TMPGEnc Xpress. So for me Ovi suite is almost useless.

Just signup at Nokia Ovi website. For those who sync there phone with outlook 2007, this is even better. How many of you sync your phone with Outlook or Windows or Mac? I am a big Microsoft Outlook user when I am at home so I synced my contact list, taska, to-do & calender of N79 to Outlook via bluetooth using PC Suite. The benefits are...

1) I have same contacts on my Mobile Phone & Outlook address book

2) If I add a new contact to Outlook Address book, then it is also added automatically to my phone which can then sync it to Nokia Ovi over WiFi.

3) If I m outside somewhere & add a new task, or contact or to-do item then on sync it will be transferred to my PC too.

I don't check E-Mails in my phone cos there is no POP3 or IMAP support in Vodafone Live (its in more costly version called Vodafone Mobile Connect). however, suppose i do then on the next sync the E-Mails can also be transferred to Outlook.

Syncing is good, I automatically have a backup of all my contacts & tasks.



> for contacts backup. what I do is -
> 1. Primary is Transfer to memory card (Contacts > options> Copy to - memory card) after that, I use nokia pc suite and transfer the E:\Others\Contacts folder to PC.
> 2. secondary is - Mobyko..
> I don't think I need anything more than that. what ya think.



I backed up these to Outlook on my PC & that is enough. Same contacts everywhere.



> Have you tried FExplorer yet?



No, I was not able to find a proper version so I m using X-plore now.


----------



## rajhot (Jan 12, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> I don't check E-Mails in my phone cos there is no POP3 or IMAP support in Vodafone Live (its in more costly version called Vodafone Mobile Connect).



Are u sure?Have u tried it?
I've configured a mailbox with a vodafone SIM recently.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, I tried this. I have configured GMail & Yahoo Mail in my phone. Ideally they both should work just fine in the phone's Mail Client but they don't when using Vodafone Live. They work fine using WiFi.

Edit - I have no other choice but to stick with Webkit & Opera Mini


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 13, 2009)

^ First of all was there any need to install the UIQ version? WTH 
It was like hitting hammer on your own leg.

I don't know the solution, search and you should find it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2009)

I checked the whole memory card & removed all the traces of Opera. Seems like there is some registry file in the phone memory which tells the Software that a higher version is already installed. Either I format & reinstall the OS or wait for official Opera 9.5 for S60 to release.

I E-Mailed a representative of Opera today & got a reply.(being a MVP helps ). Although these are not his words, but from what I found is that Opera Mobile 9.5 will come to Symbian S60. Opera used to get money from Nokia, Sony etc when these manufacturers used to bundle Opera as the default browser with there phone. However, now Nokia has there own browser in form of Webkit & they have decided not to bundle Opera Mobile in there phones. Nokia has the biggest market share out there & this way Opera used to get lots of money from Nokia which now they are not. Sony is also abandoning UIQ & now they are also going to use Symbian S60 which means they will get Webkit based browser too instead of Access Netfront browser. Same goes with all the other Symbian Series 60 mobile phone manufacturers like Samsung etc.

This leaves the other Mobile phone platforms out there namely Windows Mobile, Android, iPhone Blackberry & Palm Pre. Android & Palm are both Linux based & use Webkit. so does iphone. Windows Mobile comes with IE 6 Mobile right now which isn't very new, fast or standard complaint due to which manufacturers prefer to bundle Opera Mobile on Windows Mobile Platform. Because of this the first priority for Opera right now is Windows Mobile platform as they can capture a big market there due to the lack of IE, this also will change once Microsoft releases IE 8 Mobile with Windows Mobile 7 having new standard compliance.

Webkit can soon dominate the mobile phone browser market share due to availability for Symbian S60, iPhone, Android & Palm Pre. IE 8 Mobile is no where in news right now, Mozilla's Fennec is also at a very primary state. Opera needs to pay all the attention to Windows Mobile & touch screen phones right now as the future of mobile phones is Touchscreen.

Opera 9.5 will indeed come as there is a big market to capture for them in the form of Series 60 5th edition which is also touch screen based like Windows Mobile phones. If it can be released for S60 touch screen phones then it can also be easily ported to S60 3rd Edition phones. The availability for UIQ platform shows that porting is possible as other the the UI & some libraries, UIQ is after all a Symbian OS phone.

According to the information available at Opera Mobile blog,



> *Leave no platform behind*
> 
> By fhauge.  Monday, 7. July 2008, 15:51:55
> Opera Mobile, Windows Mobile, Opera Mobile 9.5, Symbian
> ...





> *Release day - Windows Mobile, Symbian UIQ & Series60*
> 
> By fhauge.  Monday, 20. October 2008, 08:51:03
> Opera Mobile, Series 60, mobile widgets, Widgets SDK          ...
> ...



Till the, the users of Symbian Series 60 can use Webkit for dynamic webpages with a desktop like experience & Opera Mini for light browsing. I have decided to use Opera Mini all the time as the heap memory in N79 for JAVA applications is a lot compared to my old K750i & cos I m on a paid Vodafone Live service where downloading less data matters. When I need to view a full website, I can always use Webkit of GPRS or WiFi.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 14, 2009)

There is a new Black colour now. 

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/N79-1.gif


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2009)

This just in, Today I chedked for an update to my phone using the Software Update in the phone itself over WiFi. It said there is an update available & I clicked to download it after backing up all my contacts & phone data. It downloaded 4.6 MB of data & updated my phone to firmware version 11.049 however all my phone data remained intact. 

Slick & some other applications are now crashing. What should I do? I want to format my meory card & reinstall all the applications, but will that remove all my application settings too?

The black edition looks like as cheap as Nokia N82 black in looks. Good that i bought the Seal gray model.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 14, 2009)

^I think it would be better if you clean format your memory card once as you have messed it up by installing Opera 9.65 UIQ.

I think slick should work by a mere reinstall.

For me the black looks sexy


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2009)

I formatted my memory card & reinstalled all the applications again but Opera 8.65 is now giving error halfway during installation "Unable to Install". Leave it, I will wait for Opera 9.5 for Symbian S60. The only other method is to make my phone go back to factory settings which after configuring all the apps, I won't do again.

FOTA update is good, nothing was removed from phone & everything stayed intact. Its better then the update through PC method.

Nokia 2.0 is crashing, so I installed Nokia maps 3.0 beta.

Btw...GPS never worked for me even previously. When I start Nokia Maps & select to check my position, it does nothing...just transfers some data. Same goes with Google Mobile Maps which just says "Seeking satalite (3)" & does nothing. I didn't keep it running for more then 30 seconds though, not that patient as I don't require GPS in lucknow atleast that too over Pay-per-kb Vodafone Live

Slick is working now but it crashes when I sign out of Google Talk.

Guys, I need help. With my old K750i I could control my PC by using the phone as a bluetooth remote control to control the mouse or Media Player but there is no such feature in N79, is there some application which can let me use my Phone as a remote control for WMP or Media Center.

By the way, I think I found the best bluetooth Stereo Headphones available out there & its from Sony Ericsson . Nokia BH-103 which I preferred earlier had a problem that the earphones were permanently attached to the bluetooth handsfree. Today I was checking the SE website & found Sony Ericsson Stereo Bluetooth handsfree HBH-DS220 & DS200

*www.sonyericsson.com/cws/file/1.175458.1192993167/HBHDS220_product_quality_image_1.png

The best part about this handsfree is that you can use any earphone with this instead of being limited to only the attached handsfree like in case of BH-103. I can very well attach EP-630 to get a mic, high quality audio & a not to long cable compared to EP-630 + bundled wired handsfree with N79.

Can anyone find itss cost? I will inquire in Sony world on sunday only


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jan 16, 2009)

This thread is really useful and informative for people who buy a new N Series mobile and wanna set it up...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2009)

This just in....

Ever since I saw the Nokia 5800 Xpress Music, I didn't like it much but I fell in love with the new "Touch Icons". They are just perfect for what I like, flat & 2D Gradient which look awesome when used on a mobile Phone's screen which we keep right in front of our faces, so they icon prespective should be Flat like Tango Icons & not like Vista/3D.

Today during my ordeal for a good Symbian theme, I found that Symbian theme designer Nahid has relesed his Black & Blue Theme for S60 3.2 phones with Touch Icons extracted by Ian Flahorn. I was making a theme with Tango icons but after finding this, the plan is cancled as Touch Icons are better then Tango Icons for a mobile phone (Tango look better on a computer screen). 

I am using the black & blue theme now permanently & have requested Nahid to make a theme with Touch Icons but gray color so that it can easily become the most easily usable theme out there. Lets see if he accepts my request & we can work together.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 17, 2009)

Ds200/220 costs round about 2-2.5k.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2009)

That's too costly for me right now. I m broke. I m currently using HPM-75 with the given handsfree.

By the way, I inquired & the Silicon Screen protector costs Rs 300. Does it costs that much? Its just a film. The guy there told me to keep using my current screen protector (Rs 50 thin plastic sheet) & when it peels off then use the Silicon screen protector.

Tomorrow I will go to the Nokia product distributor in Lucknow to inquire about some Nokia bluetooth handsfree..

Guys, I have started working on my own theme for Symbian Series 60 9.3 OS with FP2. It is going to be based on tango icons for now. How is it?

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3111/3204184926_2d1cb1ecf4.jpg?v=0


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2009)

Which key is the pencil key in Nokia N79?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 21, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Which key is the pencil key in Nokia N79?



It's the # key which is used for copy-pasting stuff.
Also nice theme gx, keep it simple & it shouldn't have any problems.

BTW do have a look at www.mahunyal.com & my site, you will get a lot of themes for your s60 v3 phone.

Also here is an article from my blog which I recommend you to have a look at.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 22, 2009)

Yesterday night I downloaded an episode of House M.D over WiFi in my mobile phone using Symtorrent. It is better to download in mobile phone as it uses fraction of electricity compared to downloading in a PC.

I was having one problem last night. I was listening to some songs using the Music Player & browsing in Opera Mini over WiFi but the song was stopping again & again for no reason. I checked & I had 48 MB RAM Free.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 23, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Yesterday night I downloaded an episode of House M.D over WiFi in my mobile phone using Symtorrent. It is better to download in mobile phone as it uses fraction of electricity compared to downloading in a PC.
> 
> I was having one problem last night. I was listening to some songs using the Music Player & browsing in Opera Mini over WiFi but the song was stopping again & again for no reason. I checked & I had 48 MB RAM Free.



SymTorrent sure helps in keeping the electricity bills low 

About the song stopping problem, do they stop in other players too?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 23, 2009)

I have not tried any other Music Player yet, but the problem hasn't returned after I rebooted my phone that night.

By the way, those using A Symbisn OS 9.3 Series 60 3.2 UI (FP2) should have a look at Touch Series by larsson. I am no longer using Pizero's PureBlack theme as there are more touch icons in a better shade of blue in Larsson's theme. I am although waiting for black & gray theme with Touch Icons & have requested for it.


----------



## fastraj (Jan 24, 2009)

babi themes r good too...am using the darkness theme currently.....also which screenguard is good for n79? cause the default one got scratched pretty fast.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 25, 2009)

I m using a Silicon Screen cover for Rs 300. Its soft due to which it contracts on contact with fingernail or other solid object absorbing shock & there is no scratch


----------



## hahahari (Jan 25, 2009)

Do you have any protective case for the whole phone???


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 25, 2009)

Nah, don't want to ruin the look of my whole phone so just purchased a Silicon Screen protector


----------



## fastraj (Jan 26, 2009)

i got the screen guard but the guy didnt place it properly....so had to take it out and place it again....around 7 times...damn the dust!

one major problem....when i try to connect my n79 to the available wifi...it searches & gets connected but i cant browse...says no gateway reply!! can u guys help me with the settings...also am planning to buy a wifi router , which one should i go for ...cause will only be using my n79 for browsing. while configuring the wifi router do u need a pc or can it be done using n79?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 26, 2009)

fastraj said:


> i got the screen guard but the guy didnt place it properly....so had to take it out and place it again....around 7 times...damn the dust!



Is it the Silicon Screen Guard? How much did it cost?



> m planning to buy a wifi router , which one should i go for ...cause will only be using my n79 for browsing. while configuring the wifi router do u need a pc or can it be done using n79?


You should tell your ISP to get you a WiFi based DSL Modem which is also a router in itself. This way you can get it from BSNL or Airtel for Rs 1k & if it malfunctions then they will change it for you. This is the best way I would say.

I am also using a WiFi DSL Modem provided with BSNL.

*i39.tinypic.com/2uszqlx.jpg

Today I used a HTC Touch Diamond phone of my Jijaji for 3 hrs & I have to say, my Nokia N79 sucks when it comes to the UI & UX of TouchFLO 3D UI. I regret buying a non-touch phone today. Although its camera was strictly good but good enough in day light conditions & Video recording is limited to CIF at 30 FPS, but if we leave this Video & Camera then as a phone it is just awesome. I wish my N79 had a full touch screen . 

I was able to use Opera Mobile 9.5 beta & quite frankly, I will never like to browse Full Internet on a non-touch phone. Despite of being Mobile browser the Webkit in my N79 is no where close to Opera Mobile 9.5. Although the experience of browsing on a touch screen device is much better, Opera Mobile 9.5's speed & features are something I m dying to have on my N79. 

Opera Mobile 9.5 has a mini map feature like Opera Mini, infact there are many features which r also there in Opera Mini. Seriously, Opera mini is good for mobile browsing but after using Opera Mobile, i m in love with it.

By the way, what is the SMS memory of Symbian Phones? I usually delete the Sent items folder but today I found one application from Nokia called Conversation which is like that of iPhone's threaded SMS but it needs SMS in the inbox as well as Sen item folder. I incresed the Sent item SMS limit from 100 to 1000 & set it to save SMS in memory card but what is the SMS limit of inbox. Like in case of K750i, it was 200 SMS


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 26, 2009)

^ SMS Limit? You said it. 1000?


----------



## girish.g (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont think there is an sms limit, i have over 300 messages in my inbox. i think it depends on the free space.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 26, 2009)

It was set at 100 but I increased it to 1000. I can increase it further too. 

There is no limit at the number of contacts in Symbian OS, So I guess there won't be a limit in SMS either.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 26, 2009)

There is no limit to messages in S60. It is only limited by the free memory the phone has. And since each SMS takes only a few bytes the number of messages can be almost infinite.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> It was set at 100 but I increased it to 1000. I can increase it further too.
> 
> There is no limit at the number of contacts in Symbian OS, So I guess there won't be a limit in SMS either.




1000....I once had 2000+ sms in my N70.....no limit at all...just maintain folders as per ur requirement


----------



## hellgate (Jan 27, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Today I used a HTC Touch Diamond phone of my Jijaji for 3 hrs & I have to say, my Nokia N79 sucks when it comes to the UI & UX of TouchFLO 3D UI. I regret buying a non-touch phone today. Although its camera was strictly good but good enough in day light conditions & Video recording is limited to CIF at 30 FPS, but if we leave this Video & Camera then as a phone it is just awesome. I wish my N79 had a full touch screen .



completely agree with u on this 1.i just luv the fone.its even better than my prev 5800XM.the only things that i miss r the full screen qwerty keyboard,loudspkrs & 3.2" display.other than these the Diamond just rox in every other department.
havent tried the ported WM6.5 rom cuz there a few issues with it as of now but xpect it to be fully ported (& bug free) by mid-end Feb.heard that its damn fast.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 27, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> 1000....I once had 2000+ sms in my N70.....no limit at all...just maintain folders as per ur requirement



I tried understand the Symbian method of Message. In real life we get Messages from many places in our home's mailbox. We then look into our inbox & take read all the mails. After which we transfer the mail to the corresponding folder in our home.

Same thing happens in Symbian's case. Messages come in Inbox where we read them & after reading we can transfer them to a folder named after something. Like made Folders based on the name of contact in my phone. Now new SMS come in the inbox which I read & then transfer to my Contact's Message Folder. 

Nokia Conversation kicks in here. Do not clean your sent items folder & open Nokia conversation application. Now you will see all the messages from all the contacts as threaded messages sorted by the contact name. This is quite a new & nice method. I can see what I have been talking to a particular contact in the past.

I am slowly getting familier with the concept of Albums instead of Folders to sort images in my mobile phone as well as Windows, might as well leave ACDSee after a long time in favor of Adobe Lightroom. Albums are actually better then tags. You can either see all photos or an album of a particular person or event. One pic can be part of an event album as well as a person's name based Album too.

The galary view in N79 shows pictures & videos. Adobe Lightroom & ACDSee do not show videos (not that nicely) but Windows Picture & Photo gallery is actually good in this regard. You can have an album with the name "New year party" with all the images & videos taken on that day in that album. Album like feature is there in ACDSee too but not as good as Lightroom or iPhoto.



> completely agree with u on this 1.i just luv the fone.its even better than my prev 5800XM.the only things that i miss r the full screen qwerty keyboard,loudspkrs & 3.2" display.other than these the Diamond just rox in every other department.
> havent tried the ported WM6.5 rom cuz there a few issues with it as of now but xpect it to be fully ported (& bug free) by mid-end Feb.heard that its damn fast.


The reason I didn't go with HTC touch Diamond

1) 3.2 MP Camera
2) 25K price tag, this isn't justified
3) I know what is coming with Windows Mobile 7  & that Microsoft or HTC won't provide legal upgrade path for Touch diamond to be upgraded to Windows Mobile 7, so didn't buy it as WinMo 7 is much better then WinMo 6.1.
4) I am scared of hacking my hardware. If it malfunctions, I am screwed...
5) Typing on a Touchscreen is toucher for me compared to a keypad. I just don't like it.

The N79 I got is something I will keep for the next 3 years before even thinking of upgrading it unless I get a big ammout of money to waste from somewhere before that. . I do like Nokia N97 just that it is heavy, is very costly & comes with both keyboard & touchscreen. The best touchscreen phone I would like to buy anyday is something like Nokia N85, it has a big screen which can be made touch friendly & when I need to type something I can either use the on screen keyboard or the normal keyboard.


----------



## pickster (Jan 27, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> The best touchscreen phone I would like to buy anyday is something like Nokia N85, it has a big screen which can be made touch friendly & when I need to type something I can either use the on screen keyboard or the normal keyboard.



or maybe the Palm Pre.
I would absolutely love to get a Palm Pre. its interface and UI even owns the iPhone.
It has a super-responsive touch screen, gesture area and even a keypad (albeit not that nice.. but heck.. it still has one)

*the-gadgeteer.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/palm-pre.jpg


----------



## fastraj (Jan 27, 2009)

hey guys , yesterday i tried to connect to public wifi hotspots , i would get connected to it but cannot browse the net...would get an error message 
'no gateway reply'.....whats the solution guys?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 27, 2009)

pickster said:


> or maybe the Palm Pre.
> I would absolutely love to get a Palm Pre. its interface and UI even owns the iPhone.
> It has a super-responsive touch screen, gesture area and even a keypad (albeit not that nice.. but heck.. it still has one)
> 
> *the-gadgeteer.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/palm-pre.jpg



Yaar that is the problem, i m quite chosey when it comes to a Phone's hardware design . See, the best phone I would like to have is Nokia N97 without the keypad & a memory card instead of 32GB HD cos without the keypad its weight will reduce & without the HD its cost will reduce. Besides, on a phone with such a big screen, I don't prefer a keypad.

2nd design is Palm Pre but I don't like the Qwerty keypad it has. Qwerty is good but since I don't need it, I won't pay for it. This is why I said something like Nokia N85 which has a big screen & a conventional phone keypad & its light & thin too....

Touch screen based mobile phone are good only when it comes to Watching Videos & Music & browsing Internet. This is something which contributes to only 30% of the total 100% of my mobile usage.

My next mobile phone is going to be based on Windows Mobile 7 (WPF FTW ) & 5 MP Camera. I don't like inbuilt hard disk as it only increses cost. A 4GB MicroSD card is cheap enough these days & 4 GB is also a lot of memory in terms of a mobile phone.

This just in, I uninstalled all Python Stuff from my phone today & rebooted, then i reinstalled Python 1.45 (latest stable version), then SmartGet 2.5 & then WordMobi .43, they are all working fine now.

^^^ fastraj

I get that message when I m browsing some site which doesn't exist. Like gxdaa.com 

Guys, have you used the Search function of the phone & home Media Function? 

Today a friend of mine called me to know the address of Kaya Skin Clinic in Delhi. I was away from a Computer & didn't know how to find the address. Then I realized that I have Search functionality in the phone itself without any browser needed. So I started that & open EDGE i was able to find the address using inbuilt Google Search. No need to find any browser or Opera Mini.

The Home media application is good, I can share files over WLAN & use it to stream video/Audio from or to PC


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, since memory cards have a limited read write cycle, will thr be a problem with the life of card if i download big torrent files in my phone?

What is the cost of sandisk 8 gb transflash card?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 30, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Hey, since memory cards have a limited read write cycle, will thr be a problem with the life of card if i download big torrent files in my phone?
> 
> What is the cost of sandisk 8 gb transflash card?



Offcourse it does affect but common you can get a new one, they are cheap these days.
You should get an 8GB one for around Rs.900, not original mind you, but perform good.


----------



## deepak.ws (Jan 30, 2009)

The ultimate security application for your phone. It not only helps you track the lost phone but also ensures full security of the data on the device.
Secure and how:

 * Track the lost/stolen device via Buddy Notification or over the Internet
 * Remotely Lock the lost/stolen device, so that nobody can misuse the device & data
 * Take a Backup of your data including Contacts, SMSs, Calendar Entries & Call Logs
 * Erase the data on the stolen device to avoid misuse
 * Restore the data back onto your device once you find it or even restore it on a new device which has WaveSecure installed

To know supported Device model no. ,Go to-*nokia.wavesecure.com/phones.aspx or www.wavesecure.com/phones.aspx
or *www.xpressmusic.in/app_pop/wave_secure.html

FAQ:*www.wavesecure.com/faq.aspx
*wavesecure.blog.co.in/


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2009)

^^^ Mr. Nokia Spammer, I am already using Wave Secure 

@ Cool G5

Ok, I have decided to keep the SMS & Contacts in phone memory as I got 35 MB free which should be adequate. Contact Images are in Memory card. Ringtone is also in phone memory. In case my Memory cards malfunctions I can still atleast use the phone functions fine.

I don't need a higher capacity memory card right now anyway, the maximum supported is 8 GB so if this card stops working then I will buy a Sandisk 8 GB memory card


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Yaar that is the problem, i m quite chosey when it comes to a Phone's hardware design . See, the best phone I would like to have is Nokia N97 without the keypad & a memory card instead of 32GB HD cos without the keypad its weight will reduce & without the HD its cost will reduce. Besides, on a phone with such a big screen, I don't prefer a keypad.



How can you manage typing without a QWERTY keyboard ? My fingers hurt a lot when I try that. 



> This just in, I uninstalled all Python Stuff from my phone today & rebooted, then i reinstalled Python 1.45 (latest stable version), then SmartGet 2.5 & then WordMobi .43, they are all working fine now.


WTF ? Symbian supports Python Programs ? Since when ? Does it execute *.py scripts ? 



gxsaurav said:


> Hey, since memory cards have a limited read write cycle, will thr be a problem with the life of card if i download big torrent files in my phone?
> 
> What is the cost of sandisk 8 gb transflash card?



Using SymTorrent ? 
Whats your mobile internet plan ? How much do you pay per month ? Is it a phone-only plan or does it allow you to connect phone to PC ?

And no, torrents won't affect the card because they use very little write cycles.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> How can you manage typing without a QWERTY keyboard ? My fingers hurt a lot when I try that.



6 years of practise my boy 



> WTF ? Symbian supports Python Programs ? Since when ? Does it execute *.py scripts ?


Yup, just install Python runtime for Symbian & python shell script & you can execute .py scripts. There are many accelerometer apps written in python.



> Using SymTorrent ?
> Whats your mobile internet plan ? How much do you pay per month ? Is it a phone-only plan or does it allow you to connect phone to PC ?


Yeah, I use Symtorrent. I download over WiFi.



> And no, torrents won't affect the card because they use very little write cycles.


maybe on a PC. Latest symtorrent saves to memory card every 64 kb

Hey, what is "Presence", XDM Profile, SIP etc?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2009)

w8 a sec, you mean it downloads to phone memory and THEN to memory card or it downloads to phone RAM and then to memory card ?

if the former, you are in for some serious life shortening, and if the later, keep going at those torrents like theres no tomorrow


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2009)

It downloads to phone RAM and then to memory card.

I downloaded & installed Windows Live for Symbian & Yahoo Go 3 today. Now, literally I am always connected. Here are the 3 scenarios

If I am on WiFi then I check my E-Mail in the Phone itself. After installing Windows Live I am able to check my mails in the phone easily just like I get my Yahoo Mail or GMail. To chat I use Slick. For browsing I use Opera Mini or Webkit as aplicable.

If I am outside somewhere on Vodafone Live then I check my Hotmail in the Messaging application like before as it is supporting Vodafone Live. However, Vodafone Live does not support POP3 & IMAP for which I need to subscribe to Vodafone Mobile connect which I won't cos it is very costly, so to check my Yahoo Mail & GMail I use GMail App & Yahoo Go. They work fine over Vodafone Live.

If I am on Vodafone Live, for some reason I am unable to use Slick as it says "connection time out". Actually over Vodafone Live I am unable to use any chat application, including Fring (not connecting to GTalk). Oh well, if I am on Vodafone Live, it means I am somewhere outside so instead of pinging me its better if the person calls me.

Idea Cellular supports POP3 & IMAP with there GPRS service without any extra cost which I was already using in Delhi. So, when using Idea Cellular I can simply check all my mails in Phone's Messaging application, chat on Slick & browse using Opera Mini using IDEA GPRS using a nominal fees for Rs 20 a day for Unlimited EDGE connectivity in Phone as well as PC.

Need help. Since I am unable to use Vodafone Live for Chatting, I need to configure the settings manually but don't know how to do it. I found a tutorial but it is for Sony Ericsson.

*adityastar.blogspot.com/2006/10/gprs-setting-of-hutch.html

how do I do the same thing in my N79?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 2, 2009)

Bump...need help guys, how to manually edit access point settings.


----------



## rajhot (Feb 2, 2009)

Settings->Connection->Destination->Add new Access point.

In the AP name give "WWW" for vodafone & Authentication field to normal thats it


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 2, 2009)

This isn't what I wanted. I want to add Hutch_GPRS in my phone cos using Vodafone Live I am unable to login to Chat Clients but with Hutch_GPRS I am able to. I need to manually add things like proxy address, port number etc so wanted to know how to manually enter all the settings & whr


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 2, 2009)

Go to Setting>Phone Settings>Connections>Access Points>Options>New Access Point.

Now Input the settings Manually.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 2, 2009)

I tried this but it didn't help. For some reason I am unable to use any chatting application over GPRS whether it is Slick or IM+ using Vodafone Live or Hutch_GPRS


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 2, 2009)

This is strange.


----------



## rajhot (Feb 3, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> I tried this but it didn't help. For some reason I am unable to use any chatting application over GPRS whether it is Slick or IM+ using Vodafone Live or Hutch_GPRS



U tried with WLAN ?


----------



## nikhilpai (Feb 3, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> I tried this but it didn't help. For some reason I am unable to use any chatting application over GPRS whether it is Slick or IM+ using Vodafone Live or Hutch_GPRS



I don't know about Slick but IM+ definitely doesn't work over a WAP connection like Vodafone Live. Possibly the java version of IM+ may work over WAP.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 3, 2009)

rajhot said:


> U tried with WLAN ?



Yup. Over Wi-Fi everything works fine.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2009)

offtopic: hey saurav, have you checked prices for external wired/bluetooth QWERTY keyboards for Nokia NSeries phones ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 3, 2009)

There is only one such keyboard available from Nokia, the Nokia Wireless Keyboard SU-8W but this is something I don't need so didn't pay attention in finding the cost. The accessories which I have planned to buy for my N79 are..

*www.nokia.co.in/MEDIA_BANK_100/R6Accessories/D/DC-8/dc-8_150x150.jpg                                                              

Nokia Extra Power DC-8

                                                     Sony Ericsson HBH-DS220

*www.sonyericsson.com/cws/file/1.175458.1192993167/HBHDS220_product_quality_image_1.png

Creative EP-630 or Sony MDR-EX32LP

*asia.cnet.com/i/r/2008/crave/mp/63002487/xminimax_b4_300.jpg

X-mini Max

First off I am planning to buy X-mini Max


----------



## a55a55in (Feb 3, 2009)

@gxsaurav
for chatting use nimbuzz. It uses http protocol to connect.
works like a charm on my vidafone live!


----------



## rollcage (Feb 3, 2009)

@gxsaurav

Hey dude, .. I am also thinking about buying these awesome cool speakers,
can you tell me how much these costs in india and where are these available!

btw . I was thinking about subscribing this just for the heck of X-Mini  
*eshop.infomediaindia.com/productdetails.php?id=133

3rdly, what about that .. X-mini II that just came out, can they play stereo?

advise..



gxsaurav said:


> No, I was not able to find a proper version so I m using X-plore now.


ok .. try this out I think .. this should work fine in your phone..
FExplorer -> Download Link 


but You have to do click here to sign the version or Alternatively can try this


Regards

.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 3, 2009)

rollcage said:


> @gxsaurav
> 
> Hey dude, .. I am also thinking about buying these awesome cool speakers,
> can you tell me how much these costs in india and where are these available!



They are available in Lucknow in Jumbo Electronics for Rs 2,500.




> 3rdly, what about that .. X-mini II that just came out, can they play stereo?



Don't know. ask here 

I now use Y Explorer which is free and as good as X-Plore.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 4, 2009)

Which one is for 2500/- ? X-mini max or 2 of X-mini capsule
..
Secondly just give a try to FExplorer, dont know i just  like it over other applications,
and

Here is one more goodie for you 

*mtvoid.com/calcium/


.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for Calcium. Nice Calculator. X-Mini Max Stereo Speakers cost Rs 2,500 here in Lucknow


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 5, 2009)

X-Plore is way better than any fileman for Symbian devices including s60v2 & s60v3.


----------



## rajhot (Feb 5, 2009)

+1 for X-plore


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 6, 2009)

X-plore is good but i find Y Browser better.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats on your new phone, N79 is a great phone.


----------



## Coool (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ he bought that few months ago


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol didn't notice.

Btw, whats the price of Palm pre atm?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 6, 2009)

It is not released yet

I bought a wooden stand for my Nokia N79 yesterday for Rs 100. 

*i40.tinypic.com/30ljnlk.jpg

I can keep the phone like this with Bluetooth enabled & when a call comes I can use a bluetooth handsfree to answer. (This is important cos now in case of getting angry, I won't throw the phone in anger....just the bluetooth handsfree ).

If a SMS comes then I can either see it on the PC Suite or make the phone read the SMS. 

The charger & data cable connect to the side so no problem in charging either. 

Speakers can connect to the 3.5 mm jack at the top while the phone is still on the Phone stand.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 9, 2009)

I inquired about the cost of Sony Ericsson HBH DS200 bluetooth earphone. It costs Rs 3,200 in Sony World here & add to it the cost of a good quality ear phone such as EP-630 or MDR-EX32LP, the total cost comes to Rs 4,000 which I don't find justified. 

I am going to use the existing SE HPM-75 with Nokia Wired handsfree. The only time I need such earphone is when I am driving at which I don't listen to music but still use it t talk if a call comes, or when I m sitting somewhere, like public transport etc. 

So that leaves only 2 things for me to buy, the X-Mini Max Stereo Speakers & Nokia Travel charger. I am unable to find the Nokia Travel Charger in Lucknow, can someone find in there city & see if it is available.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2009)

Guys, I am in a very confused position today. I got a Budget of Rs 4k with me which I want to spend on a Audio Equipment for my Nokia N79 but I am unable to decide what should I buy. I am not an audiophile & for me the sound quality of my Philips HiFi SHP8900 headphones & that of some Bose headphone is almost same. Help me decide...

1) I wanted to buy X-mini Max but I don't have much use of Speakers in Lucknow. I use headphones as my family yells at me if I play music at high volume. The X-Mini is portable so I can use it with my Nokia N79 but I won't need it in Lucknow cos i m never in such a situation to use speakers with N79.

2) I can buy normal PC speakers from Creative or Altec Lansing, but again...got no use of them. At least I can use X-mini when I m out of Lucknow, but then in that case I will need it after May only. Conventional speakers will be very big too.  My current PC will stay in Lucknow now even after I leave so i can buy conventional speakers for my family to use but again, will need it after 3 months only at least.

3) I can buy Sony Ericsson HBH-DS220 Bluetooth stereo headphone but it costs Rs 3.2k. I listen to music when I m driving bike, traveling in train or Bus, or waiting for some one somewhere. However, bluetooth eats lots of Phone battery & I won't be able to control the music from the bluetooth handsfree. This I can overlook but since I m already using the bundled wired Nokia handsfree with SE HPM-75, I am unable to justify paying Rs 3.2k for it as I am not even an Audiophile.

4) I can buy Creative EP-630 or Sony earphones but then I will loose the handsfree functionality. I want something to do all. I don't want to use an earphone for listening to music & a bluetooth hands free for talking. I like one thing do everything. In this regard I would prefer to buy the bluetooth handsfree, but then again....unable to justify the high cost.

Help me decide. How much is the phone's battery life affected when using a stereo bluetooth earphone? This is the only thing I can see worth buying if I am able to make my mind. 


If all else fails, then I m buying 1 or 2 Pair or Reebok or Nike shoes


----------



## girish.g (Feb 17, 2009)

have a look at these
*www.jabra.com/Sites/Jabra/ap-en/Headsets/Pages/JabraBT3030.aspx?productfamilytab=Overview
i saw them once at reliance digital, they look awesome


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 17, 2009)

Can you find out what is the cost of Jabra & where is it available? I looked at the official presentation at Jabra Website & this is one device on which I can gladly spend money.

I can connect my own earphones to Jabra so using a high quality EP-630 or Sony MDR-32LP is possible & the over all cable length will still be manageable. It gives 7 hrs of usage on a single charge & charges in 2 Hours over USB or AC adapter. I will be able to control the music from it & also use it as a handsfree for talking. The claimed range is 10 meter which we all know is never true in real life scenario but still its good because many times I like to talk to someone on the phone while doing something, so this will help in keeping my hands free. 

Hmm...this seems like a justified buy & something I will actually be able to use everyday. 

I want to ask those using Bluetooth Stereo headphones, how much is the battery life of the phone affected? If the battery is at 100% then with 4 hrs of Wireless Music, how much the battery life will be, any approximate? Considering the fact that I charge my phone when ever  the battery indicator is at 2 lines, which is usually after 3 4 days of usage, it shouldn't be much of a problem. When traveling between cities in train, I can use the wired handsfree & save battery.


----------



## girish.g (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont remember the price. i just saw it in reliance digital,ambience mall gurgaon maybe its still available.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 18, 2009)

if you can find the cost then please do so. I got friends in Gurgaon so they can buy it for me & bring to Lucknow.


----------



## girish.g (Feb 19, 2009)

i hope this may be helpful
*www.shopmania.in/shopping~online-m...bt3030-music-bluetooth-headset~p-3281714.html


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 20, 2009)

I inquired & found online that the adapter costs near about Rs 3k & there was a distributor selling it in Delhi on ebay.in. I will check about it in Delhi's local Market, should be available somewhere.

By the way, I want to control Windows Media Player etc running on my PC with my mobile phone. I downloaded Vectir & Phone Remote Control for this. Now, I am using BlueSoleil 5 as the driver of my Bluetooth Adapter. I paired my phone properly & as usual I m able to transfer files, connect the Dial Up network & use PC Suite. However, COM Port 4 is not connecting. It should get connected & show up in green as it used to in case of K750i but it is not. When I run the vectir application in my Phone, it says connection timeout. 

i also tried Phone remote control but same problem. Com port 4 is not connecting.


----------



## JAK (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Gx...
just one question
"Why did u choose N79 over N82..????


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2009)

When people think of Nokia N82 the first thing which comes in there mind is Camera to which they compare all the other phone. What many people don't realize that there is more to a phone then camera. 

I admit, Nokia N82's camera is better then Nokia N79 when taking pictures indoor because the Xenon Flash helps a lot. Dual LED flash + Night mode is the only thing I have found satisfying me when taking indoor pics in low light condition on my Nokia N79, but then again, I use a phone as a phone more then a camera.

I decided to buy Nokia N79 instead of Nokia N82 because of its better looks & keypad compared to N82, however, this is all my personal choice. Sony Ericsson is still my favorite hardware designs.

Nokia N82 is better compared to N79 because

1) It has Dual Core CPU - In real world, this doesn't affect me much. I checked both the phones & menu speed, opening application is almost same with difference in mili-seconds which doesn't affect me. Dual Core CPU does helps when I play a HD rip of a TV show in xVid format in N82 without converting using the DivX Mobile player, but in this case I prefer to convert video to H.264 AVC which not only optimizes the video but also saves battery life.

2) It has a Dedicated GPU - I don't play games so this won't be needed by me. Dedicated GPU also helps when playing DivX files not optimized for mobile phone but like I said above that I don't play DivX files directly, it won't affect me. 

3) Xenon Flash - yes, I miss it. I seriously do. If Nokia releases a phone tomorrow with 5 MP Camera with Xenon flash, as well as a single LED light for video, I will buy it instantly.

Well...other then Xenon Flash, I am not missing anything actually & I got a better & smoother keypad.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
A friend of mine asked me few days back about buying a new mobile phone with main emphasis on camera. He had Sony Ericsson C902 in his mind, but I was able to change his mind to a Sony Ericsson C901. This phone is 5 MP Cybershot with Xenon Flash, good simple keypad which he is used to & a LED light to be used as flash. He doesn't need a small PC in his mobile phone due to which I recommended C901 & now Nokia N82.


----------

